# New Center Console model from Santee Boats



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey everybody, we got our brand new center console model finished up and ready to go. We really like the SKY blue! Some of the new features include a raised front platform with a large storage area, live well pump system and navigation lights. Check it out at www.santeeboats.com and let us know what you think!


----------



## SanteeBoats (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey everybody, we got our brand new center console model finished up and ready to go. We really like the carolina blue! Some of the new features include a raised front platform with a large storage area, live well pump system and navigation lights. Check it out at www.santeeboats.com and let us know what you think!


----------

